# RB26 Engine covers



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

After a complete set of cam covers, center panel, belt cover and lower panel. Pls pm me.

thanks,


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

You are 2 weeks too late, I sold my spare set (minus the plug cover) for £500 just before Xmas.

Prices vary, but a complete set is getting harder to find for a reasonable price

Here's a complete set on eBay, double what I sold mine for









NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR ENGINE DRESS UP KIT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR ENGINE DRESS UP KIT at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Damn.... thanks for the link but what a joke! the state of those covers and described as engine dress up lol..


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

Set in the us on ebay at the minute regardless what set youll buy they might need paint. I bought a set there by piecing them together. The main covers first then the nitto front then a primered valley. Still worked out with postage etc cheaper than buying a set


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Prices on the covers has gotten eye opening, but then it's the same with old Ford's, my mate turned down 650 quid for his spare YB cossie rocker cover


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

These have just popped up if they are any use









Skyline Cam Covers RB26 GTR R32 R33 R34 | eBay


<p>Skyline Cam Covers RB26 GTR R32 R33 R34.</p><p>Good condition but could do with a repaint or powder coat to make mint.</p><p>Baffle plates and breather fittings are present.</p><br><p>Do not have centre plate sorry.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk





And a valley cover that's been reduced in price slightly 









RB26DETT Nissan Skyline GTR Coil Pack Cover | eBay


<p>I have for sale my RB26DETT Coil Pack Cover,</p><br><p>In wrinkle black, with a carbon and gold Nismo plaque.</p><br><p>No cracks, etc </p><br><p>Postage available worldwide but please contact me beforehand regarding postage. </p><br><p>All bid are final and payment received ASAP please.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk


----------

